# Busse und Handbuch CP5430/CP5431 und weiteres



## Mike (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mehrere Fragen und hoffe ihr helft mir weiter.
Grundgedanke: TP über DP an einer S5 115U.

Ich habe schon das ganze Downloadcenter bei Siemens abgesucht, kann aber kein Handbuch über den CP5431 (S5 Profibus) finden.

Lediglich habe ich eine Dokumentation fur den CP5430 gefunden.
In wie weit sind die Kompatibel bzgl. Steckplätze etc.?
Ich möchte ein TP über DP an eine 115U koppeln aber kann aufgrund der fehlenden Doku nichtmal herausfinden ob ich in meiner vollgestopften Steuerung noch eine CP/IM unterbringen kann.

Nach Angabe Siemens brauche ich für eine DP HMI Kopplung an der S5- 115 eine IM308 oder einen CP5431.

Jetzt sehe ich aber grade in der Doku der CP5430 das die ebenfalls DP macht!?
Kann ich die ebenfalls verwenden? 

Komme grad mit den Bus-Systemen irgendwie durcheinander.
CP5430 ist Sinec L2 Bus macht aber DP?

Hiillllfeeee!
Kennt sich jemand gut aus mit der Materie Bussysteme und S5 den ich weiterhin per PN noch etwas löchern könnte? )

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## centipede (5 Januar 2006)

Hi Mike,

wenn du nicht schon eine CP5430 bzw. 5431 besitzt, ist eine IM308C auf alle Fälle vorzuziehen.
Die CP5430, 5431 ist vor allem für FDL und FMS kommunikation gebaut, der DP Teil ist ziehmlich umständlich zu erstellen. Ausserdem gibt es dort einige Einschränkungen bezüglich der Datenlängen.
Für die 5431 brauchst du auch noch die NCM Software zum projektieren.

Die IM308C ist in Verbindung mit der Software COM Profibus deutlich einfacher zu handhaben. Hier bekommst du auch sämtliche Doku als Download (Stichwort ET200). Die Projektierung ist ähnlich wie in Step7.

Für deinen Fall und noch keine 543x -> nimm die 308C

Gruß Centi


----------



## Mike (5 Januar 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Habe heute mal etwas gefunden und in die Doku der CP5430/1 FMS geschnuppert, wirkt recht kompliziert und die Einarbeitung dauert wohl recht lange (Back to the roots?  ) 
Und die Zeit zum testen und probieren habe ich auch nicht nebenbei.

Habe heute ebenfalls mal ein paar Steuerungen überflogen, die arbeiten auch überwiegend mit der 308-3.
Werde mich mal einarbeiten.

Gruß,

Mike.


----------



## smoe (5 Januar 2006)

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6122

Sonst einfach nochmal nachfragen.


----------

